# Eastenders *warning*



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just heard that they are doing a child abuse story line with Bianca's bf. Story lines like that make me so angry   I think its good that they are doing it because it raises awareness of it and hopefully will help children talk about it. 
Just wondering how they will handle it


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

sallyanne1 said:


> Just wondering how they will handle it


Badly no doubt


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

*Bev* said:


> sallyanne1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how they will handle it
> ...


i was going to say the same thing


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well when you look at what a balls up other soaps make of fertility issues it wouldn't suprise me they balls this one up


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well they are working with the NSPCC for this, so one would _'assume'_ they can't mess it up too badly!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Fidget said:


> Well they are working with the NSPCC for this, so one would _'assume'_ they can't mess it up too badly!!


 they work with doctors for casualty etc and still manage to balls up the medical stuff!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed they do treat it sensitively as it could put a lot of kids off doing something about it if treated badly  

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh god! I am so fed up of these [email protected]@dy soaps!!

Wish they'd leave well alone.....  

No faith in them so I am not watching I expect a complete balls up of it

xx


----------

